# This blonde isn't joking.



## BubblePuppy




----------



## billsharpe

That video is excruciatingly funny...


----------



## rsblaski

I'm guessing that this girl has other skills.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

WOW...just WOW.


----------



## MysteryMan

They're not called dumb blonds for nothing. :sure:


----------



## billsharpe

rsblaski said:


> I'm guessing that this girl has other skills.


Other skills, perhaps, or a very good actress!


----------



## Upstream

I'm more interested in how he is managing to pan back and forth with the camera while speeding down the highway


----------



## Upstream

So, in looking for a backstory on this video, I came across this article ( http://www.cachevalleydaily.com/news/local/Social-media-can-help-or-hurt-job-hunters-141468343.html ) which talks about how Travis Chambers (the husband in the video) lost a job opportunity because of something posted on his Facebook page.

The article says "After his photo incident, Chambers said he began thinking about how his Facebook profile represented him and took the time to turn it into something that a future employer would like."

Obviously Chambers isn't concerned about how he is portrayed by posting a video of him humiliating his wife.

:scratchin


----------



## dmspen

How embarrasing! My eyes are sweating from laughing and I'm at work!


----------



## MysteryMan

The video is a fine example why some people should have the words "Space for Rent" tattooed on their foreheads.


----------



## billsharpe

MysteryMan said:


> The video is a fine example why some people should have the words "Space for Rent" tattooed on their foreheads.


Are you referring to the husband or the wife or both?

She may not be smart but neither is he for posting such a humiliating conversation.

As I said, the clip was "excruciatingly funny." I laughed initially but the more I thought about it the more I realized this guy should not have posted this.


----------



## MysteryMan

There's a follow up to this story on Yahoo. The couple are students of Utah State University. They were on a long road trip and fatigued. The husband says he ment no malice towards his wife when he made the video and did it to have a little fun during the trip. After the posting of the video the wife said she was initially angry at first but forgave him because their marriage goes deeper then that. And the husband did apologize to her. Still, after viewing the video and watching the wife I'm left with the impression that Utah State University should take a close at their math department and do some restucturing.


----------



## Nick

MysteryMan said:


> "After the posting of the video the wife said she was initially angry at first but forgave him because their marriage goes deeper then that."


I'm glad that their marriage goes deeper th*a*n that. One thing you don't want to do is humiliate a woman, especially if she's your wife.


----------



## dmspen

I wonder if she knows who is buried in Grant's tomb?


----------



## Draconis

That lady has a major ID-10-T error going on.


----------



## Alsat

Burns and Allen managed to make a career of it.


----------

